# Conneaut wall Laker



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished Conneaut today had over 10 fish on and got 7 in including a 12 pound plus laker off the east Breakwall ! There was a lot of ship traffic which kinda muddy it up things up ! The day Started out on fire till the sun got up and shut them off ! Then in the afternoon it got cloudy and trolled the breakwalls and started catching them again with the bonus laker !


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Cool fish. Nice seeing more and more reports of people catching them.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Awesome to see.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol I saw the first pic and was like.... Uh, that's not a lake trout! Nice fish!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

mas5588 said:


> Lol I saw the first pic and was like.... Uh, that's not a lake trout! Nice fish!!


You and me both! Then I scrolled to the last pic and there it was! 

We used to fish a lake in Canada that had Lake Trout. The lake was many miles long, and the cabins were strung out all along its length. Our cabin was located at "the narrows" which was maybe 150 yards wide. The outfitter told us that there were always Lakers in that area because it was very deep. So, we set out to catch some. 

We didn't have the dodgers or the long strings of spinners to troll, but we figured out some things. I had some "poor man's downriggers", a heavy weight on a bent wire arm with a clip on the other arm. I'm sure you've seen them. From the clip I ran a leader with a magnum Hot 'n Tot. I figured as deep as we were fishing, I needed something with a lot of vibration. After all, that's what the dodgers and strings of spinners are for! And we actually caught a couple of nice ones! So, we figured we were going to eat like kings that night!

The camp chef decided that we should gut the fish, and just "steak" them. He put a slice of lemon and a pat of butter into each steak, wrapped them in tin foil, and cooked them on the BBQ grill. BIG MISTAKE!! They came out mushy, oily and foul tasting! It's a good thing we cooked an extra large pot of beans, and extra potatoes that night because that's what we filled up on! 

We started calling the fish "Lake Carp" from this experience. Talking to other, more experienced fishermen back home, they clued me in that Lakers are the oiliest of the trout, and should be just grilled over coals, or smoked like whitefish.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> BIG MISTAKE!! They came out mushy, oily and foul tasting!


I've heard people call them "grease balls" most of the time lol


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Greasers


----------

